# [SOLVED] Two Vertical Lines on LG T.V Problem...How to Fix?



## Shotgun4

Just as the title says, my 40 inch LG T.V has two gray vertical lines down either sides of the screen. It now makes my 40 inch TV look like a 30 inch 

Do dose anyone know how to fix this problem?

Thanks


----------



## JimE

*Re: Two Vertical Lines on LG T.V Problem...How to Fix?*

Looks like the input is 4:3...thus the TV puts bars on each side to maintain the AR (Aspect Ratio). The TV should allow you to change the bar color, often gray or black. 

The TV may/should have the option of stretching the image to fill the screen. Options are often stretch, which maintains the height and stretches the image to fill the screen. Or zoom, which "zooms" the image until it displays on the entire screen, but the top and bottom are cropped.

Personally, I leave the bars to maintain the proper AR and not loose any of the image.


----------



## Shotgun4

Dogg said:


> Looks like the input is 4:3...thus the TV puts bars on each side to maintain the AR (Aspect Ratio). The TV should allow you to change the bar color, often gray or black.
> 
> The TV may/should have the option of stretching the image to fill the screen. Options are often stretch, which maintains the height and stretches the image to fill the screen. Or zoom, which "zooms" the image until it displays on the entire screen, but the top and bottom are cropped.
> 
> Personally, I leave the bars to maintain the proper AR and not loose any of the image.



Thanks for your repy, have fixed it. You were correct with the AR being 4:3, so I went into options and changed it to 16:9. The picture now fits the hole screen and looks great! 

Thanks again


----------



## DonaldG

Some TVs have auto aspect ratio so that when old movies or old TV programmes are played, the TV will automatically go to 4:3


----------

